# Anyone Done a Solex Lately?



## Centurion (Oct 28, 2021)

I have e bikes, e scooters, vintage bikes etc. I have interest in getting a VeloSolex, looks like aftermarket replacement parts are around, and they have a good following. Anyone get one up and running lately, and what would be a fair price to offer on a complete non- running tested bike?

Thanks


----------



## Boris (Oct 28, 2021)

This is just me, but depending on the condition of one that isn't running, my top dollar would be $190* if one showed up at a bike swap meet. Again, just me.

*translates to $10 per every mile per hour a Solex will go.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 28, 2021)

Condition, condition, condition,, I have about 6 Solexes. I prefer the earlier ones with the round tubular frames. I would pay a lot more than Norris for a non running one that turns over and has good paint and chrome. I would pay $200 just for a clean motor that turns.


----------



## Centurion (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks, the one I am looking at is a mid to late sixties generation, the paint and chrome is 90%, I haven't spun the motor to see if it has good compression yet, going off photos. I agree, the early ones look way more classic than the square tube ones. The seller wants too much at $300, I'll keep looking.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 29, 2021)

Centurion said:


> Thanks, the one I am looking at is a mid to late sixties generation, the paint and chrome is 90%, I haven't spun the motor to see if it has good compression yet, going off photos. I agree, the early ones look way more classic than the square tube ones. The seller wants too much at $300, I'll keep looking.



Sounds like it could be a good deal to me.


----------



## Centurion (Oct 29, 2021)

Usually when they state "has not ran in years" it means they tried to get it running, and discovered the amount of parts and costs associated with it.  It's pretty easy to clean the fuel system, put some fresh gas and see if it will fire. I missed a few of them on-line, that were good runners, and very presentable in the $400 range. Looking for the bike is part of the fun as well.


----------



## Centurion (Nov 7, 2021)

Found one, does not seem to have much wear or use, engine seems to have good compression, and all of the bicycle stuff is in really nice shape. These things seem smaller than I remember, but easy to move around and fit in my mini van. Now I have to get it running, not sure what's going on with it, put new fuel in and cleaned the lines, seems to be pumping, but it doesn't fire. The lights are working , but it probably needs ignition parts. This is going to be a nice ride if I ever get it running


----------



## Centurion (Nov 8, 2021)

It runs! I cleaned the main jet and it popped, and took right off. I gleefully zipped it around the block at 6:30 AM headlight and tail light shining brightly. Great little machine. It pulls better than I expected, it's on par with one of my 500 watt e-bikes.


----------

